# Rubrikat > Emigracioni >  Shqip ne Torino!

## BenAlbani

Kam lexuar diku ketu ne forum nje diskutim mbi ceshtjen e humbjes se gjuhes shqipe ne familjet e emigranteve shqiptare neper bote. Une personalisht e konsideroj kete nje problem jo te vogel dhe kam menduar si zgjidhje, te pakten ne kontekstin lokal ku jetoj vete, organizimin e kurseve verore te gjuhes e letersise amtare, per te gjithe shqiptaret. Keto kurse mund te organizohen fare mire prej studenteve Shqiptare.

Une jetoj ne Torino dhe ftoj te gjithe ata te cileve mund t'ju interesoje kjo iniciative te me kontaktojne ketu ne forum per ta diskutuar me tej. 

Falemnderit
BenAlbani

----------

